# radio speakers (rear)



## cmwill61 (Apr 22, 2008)

I own a 94 nissan altima gxe. My problems are that no sound comes from the rear speakers. I put in a new radio and connected everything.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

OK,
so pull the radio out so you can see what wires are connected to the rear speakers then pop the trunk do the same there see if the wire colors match up. If they do then look under the passenger front seat see if there is a component under there with wires to it. If there is then you may have a factory amp for the rears, I'd think that if the fronts work then you don't have one but.......
Post back


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

If my memory serves correct, check under the rear deck in your trunk and there should be a factory clarion amp. You have to bypass it. I'm not sure how exactly, but i've seen people post wiring diagrams that tell you step by step how to do it. Just Google "bypassing factory amp" for your car.


----------

